# Selbstständigkeit neben dem Beruf



## Kai (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde, bin neu hier und habe ein paar Fragen an euch  Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da helfen.
Ich habe einen festen Job und werde den auch weiterhin ausführen wollen. Nun will ich neben bei mehrere IT Dienstleistungen anbieten.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

1. Was muss ich jetzt genau tun, um die Dienstleistung legal im Internet zu werben? (z.b. was für ein Gewerbe anmelden ? Tätigkeit dann "IT Dienstleistungen" ?)

2. ich will natürlich das Gewerbe unter einen "Firmennamen" laufen lassen. z.b. IT Internetservice oder so was. Muss ich das bei einer Gewerbegründung angeben?

3. Für die Selbständigkeit brauche ich ein bestimmtes Gerät, neuen Computer, Visitenkarten und einen Schreibtisch. Kann ich die Sachen bei der Steuererklärung absetzen? Wenn ja, auch dieses Jahr noch ?

4. Wie müssen die Rechnungen aussehen? würde dafür ein Buchhaltungsprogramm nutzen wollen. Die muss ich dann immer aufheben, damit ich es dem Finanzamt vorlegen kann?

5. Kann ich weiterhin über meinen jetztigen Arbeitgeber Krankenversichert bleiben oder muss ich jetzt mich privat versichern ?

6. Wenn was kaputt geht, haftet da meine private Haftpflichtversicherung oder brauch ich noch eine neue ?

Da kommen sicher noch einige Fragen mehr auf euch zu, aber ich denke das ich bei euch sehr gut aufgehoben bin  jeder fängt mal klein an und dafür brauch ich eure Erfahrung.

also erst einmal vielen dank


----------



## MC-René (12. Oktober 2010)

Kai hat gesagt.:


> Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde, bin neu hier und habe ein paar Fragen an euch  Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da helfen.
> Ich habe einen festen Job und werde den auch weiterhin ausführen wollen. Nun will ich neben bei mehrere IT Dienstleistungen anbieten.
> 
> Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
> ...



Gewerbe anmelden bei Gemeinde/Stadt: Tätigkeit z.B. IT-Dienstleistungen (wenn das zutrifft)
Vorher Rechtsform überlegen --> vermutlich Einzelunternehmung



> 2. ich will natürlich das Gewerbe unter einen "Firmennamen" laufen lassen. z.b. IT Internetservice oder so was. Muss ich das bei einer Gewerbegründung angeben?



Bei Rechtsform Einzelunternehmung gibt es keinen Firmennamen. Gedulded werden, sofern der Name nicht schon geschützt oder ähnliches ist Namen die auf Dein Gewerbe hinweisen, wobei Dein privater Name auch auftauchen muss: z.B. IT-Dienstleistungen Max Mustermann

Hinweis: Auch im Impressum auf die Rechtsform hinweisen



> 3. Für die Selbständigkeit brauche ich ein bestimmtes Gerät, neuen Computer, Visitenkarten und einen Schreibtisch. Kann ich die Sachen bei der Steuererklärung absetzen? Wenn ja, auch dieses Jahr noch ?



Alles was Du anschaffst (Ausgaben) werden den Erlösen aus dem Verkauf (Einnahmen) gegenüber gestellt und am Jahresende machst Du eine sog. Einnahme-Überschuss Rechnung. Ein Soll (also mehr Ausgaben wie Einnahmen) verringert Dein zu versteuerndes Brutto einkommen, ein Haben (mehr Einnahmen wie Asugaben) erhöht das zu versteuernde Bruttoeinkommen.

Dieses Jahr noch-->ja, sofern du dieses Jahr Dein Gewerbe anmeldest. Die Anmeldung kann i.d.R. auch Rückwärtig (also z.b. zum 01.08.2010) erfolgen



> 4. Wie müssen die Rechnungen aussehen? würde dafür ein Buchhaltungsprogramm nutzen wollen. Die muss ich dann immer aufheben, damit ich es dem Finanzamt vorlegen kann?



Wenn Du ein "Buchaltungs" Programm nutzen möchtest empehle ich persönlich WISO-MeinBüro (sehr einfaches handling) oder das pendant von Lexware (ich glaub: büro easy)... Kostet allerdings rd. 100,- EUR im Jahr (=Ausgaben)



> 5. Kann ich weiterhin über meinen jetztigen Arbeitgeber Krankenversichert bleiben oder muss ich jetzt mich privat versichern ?



Sofern Dein "normaler" Job den überwiegenden Anteil Deines Nettoeinkommen ausmacht, bleibst Du ganz normal weiterversichert (ohne Zuschlag o.ä.)...



> 6. Wenn was kaputt geht, haftet da meine private Haftpflichtversicherung oder brauch ich noch eine neue ?



Nein, i.d.R. nicht! Dazu benötigst Du eine Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung (ab 100,- EUR/Jahr ca.)!



> Da kommen sicher noch einige Fragen mehr auf euch zu, aber ich denke das ich bei euch sehr gut aufgehoben bin  jeder fängt mal klein an und dafür brauch ich eure Erfahrung.
> 
> also erst einmal vielen dank



Immer her damit...

Aber immer beachten:
Meine o.g. Meinung ist keine Rechtsauskunft und keine Steuerberatung, das kann und darf nur ein Anwalt respektive Steuerberater...

Noch was: Wichtige Info's zu Rechtsformen, Kleinunternehmerregelung usw. findest Du massig über Google und auch hier über die Suche!


----------



## Kai (12. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

1. Ich bleib unter den 17.500 € im Jahr(also klein gewerbe). Wird mein jetztiges Gehalt mit dort eingerechnet ? ca. 18.000 Brutto
 Wegen der Krankenversicherung...

2. Wie geht das jetzt los ? Ich werde zum Gewerbeamt gehen und dort bekomme ich sicherlich ein Formular ( oder gibt es das auch im Internet ? ) Da fülle ich die Tätigkeit aus ?! Muss ich da schon sagen das mein Umsatz unter 17.500 € betragen wird ?

3. Ich habe jetzt immer diesen Satz gelesen und verstehe ihn nicht so ganz. "Existenzgründer müssen ihren Umsatz für das Gründungsjahr sowie für das darauffolgende Wirtschaftsjahr ggf. schätzen und gegenüber dem Finanzamt glaubhaft machen. Überschreitet der Umsatz voraussichtlich 17.500 Euro, scheidet die Anwendung der Kleinunternehmerregelung von vorneherein aus. Überschreitet der Umsatz im Gründungsjahr 17.500 Euro, darf die Kleinunternehmerregelung im folgenden Wirtschaftsjahr nicht mehr in Anspruch genommen werden. Das gleiche gilt, wenn im Folgejahr der Umsatz 50.000 Euro voraussichtlich überschritten wird."

Heißt das jetzt das ich im zweiten Jahr dann mehr als diese 17.500€ verdienen kann ?

4. Was habe ich für Pflichten ? So wie ich das verstanden habe muss ich eine EÜR machen. Das würde ich mit einem Programm machen wollen. Wo dann die Einnahmen und Ausgaben dokumentiert werden. Was muss da alles drauf stehen ? der Posten/Belegnummer/Betrag ? Am Ende des Jahres muss ich dann mit dieser EÜR und den Rechnungen/Kontobelege zum Finanzamt ? oder was muss ich dann machen ?

5. Wie ich bereits gesagt habe würde ich mit einem Programm die Rechnungen und EÜR machen wollen. Ansonsten noch die Belege aufheben und gut ist oder ?


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin,


Kai hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ich bleib unter den 17.500 € im Jahr(also klein gewerbe). Wird mein jetztiges Gehalt mit dort eingerechnet ? ca. 18.000 Brutto
> Wegen der Krankenversicherung...


nein, natürlich nicht. Es wird die Summe gebildet aus den Einkünften aus selbständiger + nicht-selbständiger Arbeit !



Kai hat gesagt.:


> 2. Wie geht das jetzt los ? Ich werde zum Gewerbeamt gehen und dort bekomme ich sicherlich ein Formular ( oder gibt es das auch im Internet ? ) Da fülle ich die Tätigkeit aus ?!
> Muss ich da schon sagen das mein Umsatz unter 17.500 € betragen wird ?


Ja, klar! Du musst ein Gewerbe mit Kleinunternehmerregelung beantragen (ändern/erweitern kann Du das später immer problemlos)



Kai hat gesagt.:


> 3. Ich habe jetzt immer diesen Satz gelesen und verstehe ihn nicht so ganz. "Existenzgründer müssen ihren Umsatz für das Gründungsjahr sowie für das darauffolgende Wirtschaftsjahr ggf. schätzen und gegenüber dem Finanzamt glaubhaft machen. Überschreitet der Umsatz voraussichtlich 17.500 Euro, scheidet die Anwendung der Kleinunternehmerregelung von vorneherein aus. Überschreitet der Umsatz im Gründungsjahr 17.500 Euro, darf die Kleinunternehmerregelung im folgenden Wirtschaftsjahr nicht mehr in Anspruch genommen werden. Das gleiche gilt, wenn im Folgejahr der Umsatz 50.000 Euro voraussichtlich überschritten wird."
> Heißt das jetzt das ich im zweiten Jahr dann mehr als diese 17.500€ verdienen kann ?


_Dürfen_ darfst Du immer  
Ist dann die Frage, welche Regelung beim FA dann noch für Dich gilt !



Kai hat gesagt.:


> 4. Was habe ich für Pflichten ? So wie ich das verstanden habe muss ich eine EÜR machen. Das würde ich mit einem Programm machen wollen. Wo dann die Einnahmen und Ausgaben dokumentiert werden. Was muss da alles drauf stehen ? der Posten/Belegnummer/Betrag ? Am Ende des Jahres muss ich dann mit dieser EÜR und den Rechnungen/Kontobelege zum Finanzamt ? oder was muss ich dann machen ?


Hmm, dass hier alles aufzuführen sprengt den Rahmen ! ! !
Google mal nach den Stichworten wie "Kleinunternehmerregelung" "Existenzgründung" etc. ! ! !



Kai hat gesagt.:


> 5. Wie ich bereits gesagt habe würde ich mit einem Programm die Rechnungen und EÜR machen wollen. Ansonsten noch die Belege aufheben und gut ist oder ?


Belege aufheben mit Sicherheit (Aufbewahrungsfristen beachten !!)
Sonst: Steuererklärungen abgeben etc.
Geh' am Besten zuvor zur Beratung zu einem Steuerberatung - nur der darf und kann rechtsverbinbdliche Auskünfte geben !!
Auch Existenzgründer-Seminare sind sehr hilfreich !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kai (12. Oktober 2010)

Antwort 1) verstehe ich nicht so ganz. ich frag ob das zusammen gezählt wird und du sagst Nein, aber es wird addiert? hö ?  Also so lange mein jetztiges Gehalt mehr ist, bleibe ich dort ganz normal versichert oder was? da ich nie über 17.500 raus kommen werde, ist es also so.

Antwort 3)  naja das ich darf ist klar  aber was sollen diese 50.000 ?


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin,



Kai hat gesagt.:


> Antwort 1) verstehe ich nicht so ganz. ich frag ob das zusammen gezählt wird und du sagst Nein, aber es wird addiert? hö ?  Also so lange mein jetztiges Gehalt mehr ist, bleibe ich dort ganz normal versichert oder was? da ich nie über 17.500 raus kommen werde, ist es also so.


Ok, das war wohl missverständlich 
also: Steuertechnisch wird aus Deinen Einkünften die Summe aus selbständiger + nicht-selbständiger Arbeit gebildet!
Die Krankenversicherung ist IMHO bei einer Nebeneinkunft nicht betroffen (solange die Grenzen eingehalten werden).
Dazu solltest Du aber besser detailliert Deine KK fragen 



Kai hat gesagt.:


> Antwort 3)  naja das ich darf ist klar  aber was sollen diese 50.000 ?


Das gilt so, wie _Kai_ es schrieb:


> Überschreitet der Umsatz im Gründungsjahr 17.500 Euro, darf die Kleinunternehmerregelung im folgenden Wirtschaftsjahr nicht mehr in Anspruch genommen werden. Das gleiche gilt, wenn im Folgejahr der Umsatz 50.000 Euro voraussichtlich überschritten wird.


Im Klartext: schätzt Du für das erste Jahr Deinen Umsatz auf > 17501 € oder für das zweite Jahr auf > 50001 €, dann kommt die KU für Dich nicht infrage .... das sollte Dich aber nicht wirklich belasten. Schätze die Summen einfach (mehr oder weniger) deutlich darunter ein - denn erstens wird es ja bei einem Nebenerwerb wohl so kommen und wenn Du dann bspw. im zweiten doch wider Erwarten eine deutlich höheren Umsatz machst, meldest Du das dem FA und deklarierst Dein Gewerbe einfach um.

Die Vorabschätzungen zielen vor allem auf die Einkommensteuervorauszahlungen ab, d. h. je mehr Du angibst, desto mehr zahlst Du vorab!
Und ACHTUNG: Du gibst eine UMSATZ-Schätzung ab, nicht die Schätzung Deiner erhofften Netto-EK !!
Wenn Du also sagst: ok, ich erwarte im ersten Jahr 10000 € Umsatz, wird das entsprechend versteuert, aber Dein tatsächliches zu zu versteuerndes EK kann ja in der Steuerklärung am Jahresende nur 1500 € betragen, weil eben vieles abgesetzt werden (s. o.)

*Aber nochmals mein dringender Rat:
*Wende Dich an einen Steuerberater (die erste Beratung sollt kostenlos sein) !!
Und besuche VORHER ein Existenzgründer-Seminar; dies machen oft U-Berater (achte auf Anzeigen in der Tageszeitung, kostete bei mir damals 20 € für zwei Tage) oder manchmal gibt es sowas auch bei der örtlichen IHK.
Und scheue Dich nicht, auch anderswo zu fragen (bspw. bei der Krankenkasse). Dir reißt keiner den Kopf ab, wenn Du es anschließend nicht genau so machst, wie (oft Monate) vorher angefragt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MC-René (12. Oktober 2010)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> Wende Dich an einen Steuerberater (die erste Beratung sollt kostenlos sein) !!
> Und besuche VORHER ein Existenzgründer-Seminar; dies machen oft U-Berater (achte auf Anzeigen in der Tageszeitung, kostete bei mir damals 20 € für zwei Tage) oder manchmal gibt es sowas auch bei der örtlichen IHK.
> Und scheue Dich nicht, auch anderswo zu fragen (bspw. bei der Krankenkasse). Dir reißt keiner den Kopf ab, wenn Du es anschließend nicht genau so machst, wie (oft Monate) vorher angefragt.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen... Auch die Seminare von Handelskammer und Co. sind i.d.R. kostenlos und hoch interessant. Zudem bekommt man viele Tipps wie man sich (steuerlich/rechtlich) verhält.


----------



## ronaldh (19. Oktober 2010)

Kai hat gesagt.:


> 3. Für die Selbständigkeit brauche ich ein bestimmtes Gerät, neuen Computer, Visitenkarten und einen Schreibtisch. Kann ich die Sachen bei der Steuererklärung absetzen? Wenn ja, auch dieses Jahr noch ?



Du musst allerdings darauf achten, dass Du bei Anschaffungen wie Computer, Schreibtisch usw. diese nicht im Anschaffungsjahr komplett absetzen kannst. Derartige Güter werden über mehrere Jahre abgeschrieben, und nur der Abschreibungsanteil ist im aktuellen Jahr steuermindernd anzusetzen. Die Anzahl der Jahre ist abhängig sowohl von der Art des Gegenstands als auch vom Kaufpreis.

Wie lange die Abschreibungsfristen sind, kann und wird Dir ein Steuerberater sagen, ohne den Du meiner Meinung nach (ich bin seit 24 Jahren selbständig...) nur schwer auskommst. Fehler in der Steuererklärung können teuer werden.

Übrigens solltest Du Deinen Arbeitsvertrag genau studieren, ob dieser eine Nebentätigkeit überhaupt zulässt. Und ich würde diesen Umstand meinem Arbeitgeber zuvor mitteilen, und mit ihm darüber sprechen. In vielen Arbeitsverträgen stehen Klauseln, die genau so etwas ausschließen, und es nützt Dir sicherlich nichts, wenn Du dann nebenberuflich selbständig bist, aber Deinen Arbeitsplatz verlierst.


----------

